# The Badges are back!



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone wanting to get into or back into all of the different competitions, you may have noticed badges appearing in people's signatures. We're working on trying to get more than one pic being able to be posted into everyone's signatures. So I have been stitching the badges together for people and it's working fine for now. Anyway! The Badges are back, thanks to member "cpu_melt_down", for finding our old forum on the "wayback machine "!

So far I have sent the Speed Freaks & Power Rangers Badges out to all of the active members that were winners and we are working on the rest.
To make it easier, if you have earned badges in the past and have or can find the links to them, please send me the links via pm and I will get them sorted as soon as possible. Right now, I'm going through the posts and finding that many of the members that earned badges in the past, aren't active members with accounts anymore, and it really slows down the progress.

We'll be making a few changes for submitting videos here soon, there will be a thread for each badge for video submission, pinned at the top of this "Competitions" section.

Right now, "High Desert Flipper" and I are working on getting everything back up and running.
So get out your cameras, Start earning some badges! And have fun!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Great news. Is there a way to upload a video directly so i don't have to make a youtube account?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Reed Lukens said:


> Anyone wanting to get into or back into all of the different competitions, you may have noticed badges appearing in people's signatures. We're working on trying to get more than one pic being able to be posted into everyone's signatures. So I have been stitching the badges together for people and it's working fine for now. Anyway! The Badges are back, thanks to member "cpu_melt_down", for finding our old forum on the "wayback machine "!
> 
> So far I have sent the Speed Freaks & Power Rangers Badges out to all of the active members that were winners and we are working on the rest.
> To make it easier, if you have earned badges in the past and have or can find the links to them, please send me the links via pm and I will get them sorted as soon as possible. Right now, I'm going through the posts and finding that many of the members that earned badges in the past, aren't active members with accounts anymore, and it really slows down the progress.
> ...


Thank you 🙏🏼🙏🏼 I love the badges!

Sent you the link to my video qualification. Have a great safe day and thank you for helping to get badges back.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Well, this is really cool. I know so many members that put in the effort and earned badges and calluses that came with them. Good job!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I appreciate the initiative shown by those who spear headed the effort here . You guys recognized something that would be good for the forum and community and went for it . Thank you Reed Lukens and High Desert Flipper for going the extra mile . An example of what a fine community this is .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Reed Lukens and High desert flipper


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Great news! I’m looking forward to earning some! Like the others have said, thank you HDF and Reed and cpu meltdown for all the work!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

How do I get a 50 meter pigeon kill badge 🤣🤣🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 I've got the video 🤣👊🎯


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> How do I get a 50 meter pigeon kill badge 🤣🤣🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 I've got the video 🤣👊🎯


You gotta wear the dead bird as a hat for a week to get that badge.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Karloshi said:


> You gotta wear the dead bird as a hat for a week to get that badge.


Well go watch the vid 🤣🎯 the birds eaten now so no hat


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Karloshi said:


> Great news. Is there a way to upload a video directly so i don't have to make a youtube account?


I use the Rumble platform to upload video.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I applaud your efforts!

I've never had a forum badge before. I think it's something cool to motivate shooters to get better. Where can I find a list of badges and their requirements? I remember seeing an old thread - not sure if that's still accurate? I'm interested in the accuracy badges.

I guess this is for ISCOR?:








Qualified Shooters Distinctions


Participating Shooters and their current ranking qualification. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/108593-usa-slingshot-shooters-rankings-and-distinctions/?view=getnewpost Because each shooter must proceed through each distinction starting from "Marksman First Degree" they will only be listed in...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Well, this is really cool. I know so many members that put in the effort and earned badges and calluses that came with them. Good job!


Where is your badge, Moses?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

We're just getting it started right now, but here in the competitions forum you can see the Power Rangers, Speed Freaks, and other sections. Just scroll down and you'll find all kinds. It's going to take a couple of weeks to get everything re-done, but the pinned sections at the top are a great place to start. 
We've got a team put together for judging and we're just waiting on some of us to chime in and start making suggestions. We've got a lot of work to do, but you can always start right here -








Slingshot Forum 300 Club


Who is the fastest? Who has the most powerful slingshot? This is the place to find out. This first post will be where club members and their records will be kept. The rules and a sample video are included in each sub-Topic. Power Rangers Tobse - 80 lb/ft/109.5 joules 188 fps (1.0inch/25mm...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Everything is pinned now, thank you!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> Where is your badge, Moses?


I got an ‘A--hole Badge’ around day 30 after joining the Forum for proclaiming to the slingworld that ‘tubes were for newbs’ (or something like that) and got roasted by a world champion tube shooter.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I got an ‘A--hole Badge’ around day 30 for proclaiming to the slingworld that ‘tubes were for newbs’ (or something like that) and got roasted by a world champion tube shooter.


'They' told me you made yourself very, well known when you got here. I would like a 'Two-Time-Loser' badge. Shane from PEI said coming back one time was rare, but twice was unheard of.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you guys for bringing them back! Awesome news! Everyone can shoot for the stars again! 

Sling-On!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> 'They' told me you made yourself very, well known when you got here. I would like a 'Two-Time-Loser' badge. Shane from PEI said coming back one time was rare, but twice was unheard of.


Yea you broke through the Woke Wall and set a new standard. That member who roasted me is no longer around here. He was very outspoken and original in his own space. He dulled his hatchet and actually gifted me one of his frames before he departed.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yea you broke through the Woke Wall and set a new standard. That member who roasted me is no longer around here. He was very outspoken and original in his own space. He dulled his hatchet and actually gifted me one of his frames before he departed.


I wonder who drove Arturo away to the 'other side'?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I have been out of town and out of contact for a bit, but wanted to chime in and let everyone know that @Reed Lukens and a few others did a ton of work to get the badges back and going. Reed in particular deserves a round of applause for all the effort he put into making this happen. Really looking forward to seeing badges under names again along with new videos going up as people seek to earn new badges!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

So far I've stitched all of the badges together for
Bill Hays
Brucered
Charles
Flatband - Gary
Henry
Palmeto -Monroe
Rayshot
S.s.Sling
High Desert - Steve
Treefork
Kawkon - Ray
TSM
James West
Luck over skill
TheTurk
Kalevala
Tremoside - Mark
Tag
You'llshootyereyeout
Beanflip
covert5
SharpshooterJD
Mlsling

And the list goes on... I'm just going thru the people who had badges in the Wayback Machine/ Competitions forum to start, because their badges are all listed together.

So once again, to make this easier, if you have one badge or a bunch of badges, send me a pm and I will help you guys get them set back up into your signatures.

Going thru the wayback machine, it doesn't list anything after 2018...








[Competition] Slingshot Qualification Badge - Page 29 - Competitions Forum


Page 29 of 35 - [Competition] Slingshot Qualification Badge - posted in Competitions Forum: Okay SSF... After about 10 matches where I either smashed the tip off or just smashed the match. I was loosing day light and it was sprinkling on and off, when I finally got a match light from 10 meters...




web.archive.org


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much Reed! Works fine! Thanks for the effort!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Woop Woop....look at all my badges. 

Thanks @Reed Lukens

Hope to add at least one more this sprIng/summer. I've hit the head off many matches, one has to light up one of these days.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Reed Lukens said:


> So far I've stitched all of the badges together for
> Bill Hays
> Brucered
> Charles
> ...


Thank you again for all your hard work and dedication to everyone involved with this!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Tremoside said:


> Thank you very much Reed! Works fine! Thanks for the effort!


Hey Mark, the badge bar should be bigger, is that the one that I sent to you?


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Reed Lukens said:


> Hey Mark, the badge bar should be bigger, is that the one that I sent to you?


Thanks! I see now.
The format was AVIF and I was not able to attach. The size is similar since height is about 50 pixels of the original badges. Yours is 52, so we are pretty close. Should look the same. I have them and created a stripe of these transparent PNG versions. In the signature area there is thumbnail and full mode, but even full shows it small. As I see in my browser others who have more badges also presented this way. Maybe the forum engine resizes the picture based on the with. Anyways if I click on any of these it wil bring up the full sized stripe. I am ok with it if it is not an issue we can solve!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Tremoside said:


> Thanks! I see now.
> The format was AVIF and I was not able to attach. The size is similar since height is about 50 pixels of the original badges. Yours is 52, so we are pretty close. Should look the same. I have them and created a stripe of these transparent PNG versions. In the signature area there is thumbnail and full mode, but even full shows it small. As I see in my browser others who have more badges also presented this way. Maybe the forum engine resizes the picture based on the with. Anyways if I click on any of these it wil bring up the full sized stripe. I am ok with it if it is not an issue we can solve!


If you go to settings/ preferences/ and click the box - 

Always show expanded signatures
That will show them full size always


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, thanks Reed! Good to know such settings! Cool!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I've sent out the competitions badges to everyone that could find active still, but I haven't gone through the sotm's.
If you have earned badges, including sotm's, and haven't heard from me, send me a pm with a link or the approximate date that you won and we'll get it set up for you.
Thanks 😊
Reed


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for all your hard work Reed


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool , tks for the effort to all involved in this Herculean endeavor 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks, Reed. I love the badge I earned.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I am working on the sotms, some have 1st, 2nd & 3rd places, but it's going to take a lot of time 🤡  🤡

7/2021 Natty's - 
MIsling

6/21 Plastic - 
Island Made, Port Boy, KawKan

5/21 Minimal tools - 
Sling-N-Shot, Vallery, Port Boy

4/21 Metal - 
Island Made, Snydes, Pebble Shooter 

3/21 Target Frames - 
Tremoside, Island Made, Mlsling

2/21 PFS's - 
Palmettoflyer, Island Made, Port Boy 

1/21 Recreate your favorite commercial frame - 
Port Boy 
*____*

12/20 Own Interpretation - 
Mlsling 

11/20 Longer Draws - 
Flipgun, Treeman, Port Boy 

10/20 Modding/Restyle/Customize - 
Island Made 

9/20 BB Shooters - 
Treeman 

8/20 - Poacher's Friend - 
Port Boy, Ibojoe, CPU Meltdown

7/20 - Natty's - 
Treeman, Q Horse Foot, Tremoside 

6/20 - and the list goes on 😀


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> I am working on the sotms, some have 1st, 2nd & 3rd places, but it's going to take a lot of time
> 
> 7/2021 Natty's -
> MIsling
> ...


Tks for all your doing on this Reed….as well as any others helping out, quite the chore.

Ol Island Made be racking em up son ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I would like to thank Reed Lukens for stepping up and serving the forum as a Moderator . Congratulations Reed !


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks guys 😀
We'll have an sotm next month.


----------

